# My first Ooth hatches



## phreeze (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Giosan (Oct 12, 2008)

yaay! Cute little ghosts


----------



## phreeze (Oct 12, 2008)

well all seem healthy so far, although non have even looked at the fruit flies yet. Any ideas on how long it should be before they are hungry, had seen a couple of days suggested other places.


----------



## Giosan (Oct 12, 2008)

2-3 days mostly. Sometimes longer... Just throw in the flies 2 days after hatching and wait!


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 12, 2008)

Giosan said:


> 2-3 days mostly. Sometimes longer... Just throw in the flies 2 days after hatching and wait!


Thats's unlike my acromantis, they started to toss out my FF the day they hatched :blink:


----------



## phreeze (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## yeatzee (Oct 12, 2008)

ur pictures aren't showing up for me


----------



## phreeze (Oct 12, 2008)

damn, am using some hosting i have set up may need to try a public hosting site like deviant art or something


----------



## yeatzee (Oct 12, 2008)

flickr, and picture push are good


----------



## phreeze (Oct 12, 2008)

could you let me know if this one works any better, may needs scaling down though


----------



## yeatzee (Oct 12, 2008)

Perfect  

Cute little buggers u got urself


----------



## phreeze (Oct 13, 2008)

well about 16 hours after they emerged as you can see the first few started eating, not exactly a feeding frenzy but the odd one was happily munching away, shich set my mind to rest a little.


----------



## EOS (Oct 13, 2008)

Congrats! Those are some cute little ones!


----------



## phreeze (Oct 13, 2008)

one more






will keep them comming slowly


----------



## phreeze (Oct 16, 2008)

2 new pics











all mantids still doing well


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow, those are cool! I can't wait for my wife's ghost ooth to hatch!


----------



## phreeze (Oct 16, 2008)

could not believe my luck how fast my ooth hatched, apparently it was laid on the 21st of september and it hatched on the 12th of october. Wasn't 100% ready and hand to move them to a larger enclosre slowly, but they are all doing well, got their first molt to look forward to now. not exactly sure when to expect it but from what i have read arround 14 days would be right so 10 days ish to go.


----------



## Zlyph (Oct 16, 2008)

Gotta say im a tad jealous =)


----------



## mrblue (Oct 16, 2008)

nice photos, thats some great detail for such small mantids!

thats also a very quick incubation if the laid date is correct. mine all took around 30 days to hatch. as for moult times, i found with a good food supply and fairly warm (29/30C average) mine began moulting on the 7th day after hatching, and by the 10th day pretty much all had moulted to second instar.


----------



## The_Asa (Oct 16, 2008)

More nice photos! What camera are you using?


----------



## phreeze (Oct 17, 2008)

hmmm temp is pretty stable between 28-30 and humidity 70-80 so i may get a molt soon then. The camera is a canon EOS 350D with a sigman 105mm macro lens and canon speedlite 430EX flash was used. Am looking it upgrade the camera to a canon 5D mkII soon which will mean HD video recording  

here is one that is as much as i can get out of my camera detail wise with that set up, mantid food, yum.


----------



## yeatzee (Oct 17, 2008)

Are you using a tripod? Cause that must be a bugger getting that close and moving just a hair and the focus is off.


----------



## phreeze (Oct 17, 2008)

oddly only using a tripod for the flash. steady hands and quick fingers + shoot lots and pick the best ones


----------



## yeatzee (Oct 17, 2008)

Ha thats always the best method.....shoot a bunch and throw away 90% of em.


----------



## phreeze (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## phreeze (Oct 23, 2008)

just had my first mantid shed to L2 this is the only shot i have so far, 1 down 29ish to go  

http://fc12.deviantart.com/fs34/i/2008/297...y_ColdTouch.jpg - smaller link


----------

